# Accucraft Spy Info:



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

How would You like a Steam Powered Rotary Snow Plow in 1/32 Plow only without the "B" unit Water tender instead.If You are wanting one call Bob at Accucraft.Clif is all for this project.When I was talking to Clif on this,He said We will make anything that they want if You can get at least 50 steamers to tell Us that they want one


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

In 1:20.3 yes.


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

In 1:20.3 Yes


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, I am interested, can you be more specific how the unit would be powered. The video shows diesel powered units and other associated videos show the steam being used to keep the parts from freezing over. Thank You


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

It will be Steam Powered.I_f they made a 1 to 20 They could only make a D & R G steam plow. In 1/32 they could make a (Southern Pacific) generick and put all railRoads on it.Like the Passenger Cars.The Blades on the rotary will be Steam powered,the plow will be a Pusher by Your choice Loco._


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

That's an interesting model. Is it likely to be effective on real snow when scaled down to model size?

I'd imagine all the internal mechanicals could serve for both 1:20.3 and 1:32? Make a dedicated SP body in standard gauge, and adapt a caboose for 1:20.3


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Is it likely to be effective on real snow when scaled down to model size?


There are many threads of plows being used in the winter on actual garden railroads. Just google something like "site:mylargescale.com snow plowing"

My recollection is they work on dry powder but not on the wet stuff.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Being they build one in 1:24 15+ years ago I asked Cliff what changed. He said nothing really. They had a liability issue back then and it was canceled with only prototype parts built, its still the same issue today. Though Cliff said it would also be a 4-5K model in brass. With the 20.3 GME Rotary OM Kit You could pick up one of those and power it as they are set up for throwing snow. 

Issue is with any plow or rotary you need to leave it outside through the storm to be as cold as the snow otherwise it melts the snow and gets caked in.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Count me IN for a 1:32 scale Steam Powered Rotary.!!!!!


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Kovacjr said:


> Being they build one in 1:24 15+ years ago I asked Cliff what changed. He said nothing really. They had a liability issue back then and it was canceled with only prototype parts built, its still the same issue today. Though Cliff said it would also be a 4-5K model in brass. With the 20.3 GME Rotary OM Kit You could pick up one of those and power it as they are set up for throwing snow.
> 
> Issue is with any plow or rotary you need to leave it outside through the storm to be as cold as the snow otherwise it melts the snow and gets caked in.


Wouldn't 20-30 minutes outside prior to operating be enough to chill it ? You could do the same in a fidge freezer; but the fridge wouldn't do for the current record busting subzero temps. 

Seriously, out in the these winter temperatures to play with trains to move 2', 3' or 6' of snow? Could you even find the track, or want to in the wind-chill ? 

I don't mean to put a chill on things, just saying...  


Factoid;
There's a website that will ship you a cooler of snow; 20# for $80, overnight. Yield on arrival is about 50%, 10#; enough for maybe a dozen snowballs. If you gotta have it, you gotta have it - I guess. 

Stay cool.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

If the model is steam powered, I was thinking it would warm enough to cause melting?

Maybe placing the water and fuel immediately behind the blades, then the engine, then the boiler would be enough to keep the blade and shroud area cool.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Din't you folk watch the video? ... They use steam to warm the blades and shrouds to keep them clear!

Maybe a model cannot make enough steam to warm it enough, or maybe it would become more of a "water sprayer" than "snow thrower".


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

BRO

Having plowed snow with my rotary, blade on the engine and a manual shovel, I can add a few comments.

Pete is correct, powder works better than wet cement. Cooling the rotary, plow, engine, and any MOW cars is mandatory. I have chipped ice off wheels more than once.

This is my snow train.









8' over the fence into the neighbors yard. Colorado Powder.









In Virginia with heavier snow,not to deep, I have had better luck with an engine mounted plow and flanger.











You can run in the snow and have fun, but the wheels must be cold. I have also sprayed the rotary and engine blades with PAM. This helps.

Chuck


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

The GME D&RGW Rotary can be adapted to actually throw snow, but you need to buy extra parts. The rotary wheel components that come with the kit do look very close to prototype but are resin, wood and aluminum and not up to the task -- display only. Someone does make for $$$ a working wheel system. The rotary shroud is way over size but this was done to help the rotary actually work.

People asked me why I haven't put a boiler in my OM. I reminded them that Jim Hadden's OM in 1:22.5 was gas burner boiler equipped and he kept catching the wooden housing on fire. So I'll stick to prototype scale and leave the real firing to something built exclusively of metal!

Good luck with an operating steam powered rotary in 1:32.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, I have a pic of your rotary plow in my hobby wall and had hoped some day to copy the rotary assembly you created. Is there any way I can get plans for the build? such as angles and pitches of blades. I'm sure a lot went into the build of it. thank you Nick Jr


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick

It was made by Ken Orme about 1990. Then he was fellow member of the Denver Garden Railway Society. As I remember he made about 5.

I'm currently in Arizona and the rotary is in Virginia. When I get back home in late April or early May remind me and I'll make some measurements.

Chuck

Here are some pictures of the mechanism. For scale the cabin was made from a Delton 1:24 scale D&RGW long caboose that was damaged by a hail storm.

Caboose after meeting up with the hail.




























There is no pitch or angle to the blades. They are soldered directly to the hub on the shaft and are parallel to the axis of the shaft.

Ken soldered a piece of angled brass to the end of each blade to help cut through the snow. I think a longer flange (?) on the end of the blade might help get more bite in to the snow and help throw it better. Under some circumstances it just pushes up against the snow and packs it and doesn't cut in or bite.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, thank you for your prompt response. The bottom pic is the one hanging on my hobby room wall. 
I was thinking of powering it using a model airplane engine, like my Hyde Out Mountain Diesel, but direct or gear drive, just thinking. Any input would be appreciated. Thank You I know battery would be easier, but I go in for the unique. Nick jr


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My totally uninformed comment is that you might need to gear it down. Your model airplane motor is very high RPM and designed for moving air, not something heavy like snow.

Chuck


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Having been at this Gauge1 garden railway lark for 54 years now, most of it in Ontario, I can tell you that messing around outside in anything but after the lightest of snowfalls is no fun whatsover. It is no fun freezing your fingers and trudging through 2 feet of snow, in 1:32 that's a scale 60' depth of snow which is laughable when your rotary plow is about 15' high! A lovely idea in the warmth of a Forum like this but as Jay says the liability issue of missing fingertips doesn't even bear thinking about.......not everybody is as responsible as thee and me, and I'm not sure about thee!
David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

David

I understand that where you live, winter operations outdoors is next to impossible. But, where I have lived, winter running is not only possible, but enjoyable. In both Denver, Colorado and northern Virginia, snow was usually gone before the next snow came. Less than a couple of inches is ideal. More than that, I'll wait for the next one.

Chuck


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I find it sad there is a liability fear over such an extremely specialized product, something which would surely find an audience predominantly if not exclusively among experienced hobbyists.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, that's exactly what I had in mind, probably belt driven. Some of these new airplane type motors (also used in the scale racing cars) develop almost 1/8 hp using gasoline. I'm no expert on them as only became slightly familiar with them when I built the Hyde Out Diesel. Just mostly for the fun of the build, but if it did move snow so much the better. Thank You


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

I have been told that if We could get 50 people to pre order that they would make it in 1to 20.3 because most responce were for 1to20.3
so let accucraft know You want one,Rob said it would be app $4500.00 lot of money BUT a lot of Snow Plow "O" YES a raident Burner "WOW'
Call Rob or CLIFF


----------

